# Abu Dhabi Residence Visa for Spouse



## s.sobhani

Hi,

I am new to this forum and posting my first thread. Before I only used to get useful info from here.

I want to apply residence visa for my spouse. All requirements are completed but new requirement for utility bill is driving me crazy. I have rented a studio room in a villa and have leave contract from real estate along with baladiya paper (municipal paper for property). Water & Electricity bill are inclusive in annual rent. 

My company PRO said utility bill is necessary for proof of address. Please anybody suggest me any the way out from this constraint.

Thanks,

SS


----------



## thegame

I am not sure if i understood your question correctly....but still...

if the rent contract was done between your company and the landlord, then your company should be having the utility papers since they are making the payments...


----------



## busybee2

where are you renting, in dubai and in abu dhabi you need to not be sharing or subletting its illegal, hence why now you have to produce a tawtheeq for ad and utility bills etc. usually the bills are kept in the landlords name to get around this in the past, but its actually illegal, you as a tenant should have and pay your own bills etc.


----------

